# Kona Lisa or Woman's Felt



## Peach (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm trying to decide on two bikes and am not sure which one is more cost efficient. 
The Felt FW4 retails at $699 (but I can get it for around $650 including tax).
The Kona Lisa RD 2007 retails at around $1299. I have ridden both of these bikes and like them, but have not ridden them extensively. If anyone can shed some light on their long term (or longer than 15 miles) experiences with both or either of the particular bike, it would be of great help to me. 

Thanks! 

- Peach:23:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I would go for the Kona. Better components.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

You're comparing two completely different bikes. One is twice the price of another.

If you can afford the more expensive one and you think you will be in the sport for awhile (and do not wish to upgrade in a year), get the Kona.

I'd be comparing apples to apples, though.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

The better comparison would be bewteen the Felt FW3 & the Kona, and I think the Felt is much better quality - certainly better engineered.


----------

